# Trail cam pic of pig?



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been meaning to post this but kept forgetting. I'm pretty sure it's a pig. Wasn't sure at first until I blew it up and studied it. This was off my friends trail cam back in the winter. He works at a golf course in Mt. Pleasant and set it up under some apple trees.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a pig 2 me


----------



## aquatic-archer (May 12, 2011)

Don't look right for a wild hog, feet are awfully close together and head is not right. Might be someones pet Potbelly or maybe a raccoon.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

doesnt quite look like a pig to me either.


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

Me either, but it doesn't look quite like a **** either??


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Feet to close together, looks like it has a long nose and it almost looks like it has a heavy and tight coat of fur.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks almost like another wolf escaped from the UP. I sure do hate it when that happens.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll play around and see if I can lighten up the picture. I forgot to save it last night when I was playing with the contrast, etc. But it looks like a pig of some sort. Wondering opinions of what, if not a pig it maybe. I don't see **** at all, especially as thick as those stumpy legs look.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I see some kind of mut dog or maybe gray fox?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hackman said:


> I see some kind of mut dog or maybe gray fox?


 ???


----------



## The Wolverine (Oct 6, 2011)

Chupacabra, :yikes:, and by the looks of him, he has been eating well.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bear?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

It's two *****.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

its "la chupacabra". Be prepared for local livestock to have there blood drained...

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=12omtknvr&sigi=12tga9viq&.crumb=nHtPJZHVBdv


----------



## The Wolverine (Oct 6, 2011)

Must be a shortage of livestock if he is eating apples.

http://www.princeton.edu/~accion/chupa.html


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

It's Baby Huey.

tom


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Grey fox. Short nose, I noticed the black marking around his nose as well. Known fruit eaters from what I understand. I have got pics of them eating corn too. My money is on a grey.

Derek


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

The Wolverine said:


> Must be a shortage of livestock if he is eating apples.[/URL]


From a mid-winter producing apple tree... Gotta get me one of those :evil:


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Airoh said:


> It's two *****.


It's 2 of something. There are too many legs for a pig.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

aquatic-archer said:


> Don't look right for a wild hog, feet are awfully close together and head is not right. Might be someones pet Potbelly or maybe a raccoon.


 
I would have to agree with this. The first thing I said thats a FAT ****.


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

Theres 2 animals there. there has to be look at the 90 degree turn the back takes. Its like L shaped


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

Im relatively certain its an armadillo.

Case closed


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

logsnagger said:


> Im relatively certain its an armadillo.
> 
> Case closed


----------

